# Introduction



## bro.william (Mar 18, 2019)

Howdy, all. I’m a newly-raised MM (just this past weekend) from Jasper Tudor Lodge No. 4074 in Newport, South Wales.  Texas origins, and my Grandfather and Great-Grandfather were life-long members of Grandview Lodge No. 266 in Grandview, Johnson Co., Texas. 

Lovely to be here, and delighted to be fully a part of the fraternity now. It’s one of the best moves I’ve made in years, both in its own right, and in the connection I find I’m still building with my Grandfather even years after his passing to the Lodge Eternal.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 18, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother! You will learn a lot about Freemasonry and appendant bodies here.


----------



## Winter (Mar 18, 2019)

Welcome to the fraternity and the forum, brother. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 19, 2019)

Welcome Brother.... Why would anyone ever leave Texas?


----------



## bro.william (Mar 19, 2019)

I wonder that myself, sometimes!    Long story short, I came over here in 1996 to study, never left, and eventually got ordained.   Now got a family here in the UK, and serve the Anglican Church as a parish priest, so my transplanted roots have taken hold.  That said, my boys regard cornbread, chili, and biscuits & gravy as comfort food, so I'm confident I've done my parental duties pretty well.  I come home when I can, and look to buy a little place in my old stomping grounds as a place to come home to and spend long periods of my eventual retirement in.


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 28, 2019)

bro.william said:


> Howdy, all. I’m a newly-raised MM (just this past weekend) from Jasper Tudor Lodge No. 4074 in Newport, South Wales.  Texas origins, and my Grandfather and Great-Grandfather were life-long members of Grandview Lodge No. 266 in Grandview, Johnson Co., Texas.
> 
> Lovely to be here, and delighted to be fully a part of the fraternity now. It’s one of the best moves I’ve made in years, both in its own right, and in the connection I find I’m still building with my Grandfather even years after his passing to the Lodge Eternal.



Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike Martin (Mar 28, 2019)

Greetings from England


----------

